# LA, CA - sad 7 yr old F, owner died



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I just received this heartbreaking email and photos about a 7 yr old F in LA who needs a new home. The contact for this dog is Chela at [email protected] 

My mother lost her fierce battle with ovarian cancer last month. She has two dogs that she loved, and who loved her, more than anything. Nina is a sweet and beautiful, gangly, too tall, gentle 7 year old German Shepherd with huge expressive eyes in which her broken heart shows. Nina was so devoted and gentle when my mother got really ill. She would lie next to my mother and her eyes seemed to well with tears every time the ambulance came to take my mother to the hospital. Every time that someone would come to the door, she would look beyond them, desperately hoping to see my mother. And one day she seemed to realize that my mother was never coming home again. She sighed and slowly lowered her head, And from that day on her heart has been broken.

I desperately, desperately need to find them wonderful homes [being a rescuer, my home is already full of rescues who have issues and who would be a danger to my mother's beloved dogs. And besides, they need homes where they will have more individual love, time, and attention than I would ever be able to provide. Re homing Nina is my main concern, being a large German Shepherd she will be hard to find someone with the heart and understanding. Both were rescues.

My mother was a psycho therapist who had her practice in her home. When she had children, or animal lovers, as clients she would let Nina and Pingo join them in session to help warm them up. Both are incredibly gentle and loving with children. Nina would lie her head gently in a client's lap if they were particularly sad. My mom had a group she ran on Wednesday nights who loved her dogs: they would laugh as Nina went from person to person, greeting them. 

My mother's last wishes were that the dogs remain in her home until new homes could be found for them. A friend of hers has been staying there out of kindness but cannot stay there much longer, nor can I afford to pay for my mother's mortgage much longer. I have never been good at asking for help. But I need your help now to find a home, or even foster, for these broken hearted animals and to honor my mother. Please contact me at [email protected] (at sbcglobal.net) if you can help. And please cross-post, please post on any website you can you never know when a miracle is around the corner. Your help is so appreciated. Thank you for taking the time to read this. ----Chela



















She also has her mother's 7 yr old Min Pin. I can forward a pic of that dog to anyone interested.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck .talk about devoted ,anyone???


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

That sent tears streaming down my face. And the lovely dog looks so much like my Kizzie who passed in Oct. 
So sad.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

how heartbreaking


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

this is so heartbreaking. can anyone help?










> Originally Posted By: ninharI just received this heartbreaking email and photos about a 7 yr old F in LA who needs a new home. The contact for this dog is Chela at [email protected]
> 
> My mother lost her fierce battle with ovarian cancer last month. She has two dogs that she loved, and who loved her, more than anything. Nina is a sweet and beautiful, gangly, too tall, gentle 7 year old German Shepherd with huge expressive eyes in which her broken heart shows. Nina was so devoted and gentle when my mother got really ill. She would lie next to my mother and her eyes seemed to well with tears every time the ambulance came to take my mother to the hospital. Every time that someone would come to the door, she would look beyond them, desperately hoping to see my mother. And one day she seemed to realize that my mother was never coming home again. She sighed and slowly lowered her head, And from that day on her heart has been broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump,he has lost his best friend,cant someone help him?


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow.... what a sad situation all around







.

Hoping this sweet girl and her buddy can find a loving home...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would adopt this girl in a heartbeat if I could...she has just touched my heart...I would love to just hug her forever...and ease her pain......


----------



## BLK GSD (Mar 19, 2004)

bump this sweet girl up


----------



## BLK GSD (Mar 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the sweet dog. Any chance of contacting some senior centers..,find a sympathetic director?? This dog sounds like she is already a great therapy dog...perhaps she could get lucky like Cody (the collie that VGSR helped).


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Have the California rescues been notified?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do we know whether she is still available/in need?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungHave the California rescues been notified?


yes they have. she is listed on a couple of other rescue sites including westside shepherd rescue.

RebelGSD -- i believe so. as westside's website was updated on friday or saturday.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDDo we know whether she is still available/in need?


I contacted the owner late last week and she is still in need of a home.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

If she was on the east coast, I'd take her. She's grieving for her owner and I'm grieving for my dog who I lost to cancer 1.5 weeks ago. We'd be quite the pair. I hope she finds a very loving home. Poor girl.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I flew a dog from the East coast to Seattle, it was not very expensive and she was a big dog. 

I am assuming that they want to see her in an adoptive home immediately, as opposed to a foster home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Can any of our Northern CA/Oregon rescues take her? I can help with transport. As long as Shoshona's bloodwork comes back ok (I'll know tomarrow) then I can go as far as Fresno South and North to the CA/OR boarder...might need help with gas money but I will do whatever I can to help out.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

any news??


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsIf she was on the east coast, I'd take her. She's grieving for her owner and I'm grieving for my dog who I lost to cancer 1.5 weeks ago. We'd be quite the pair. I hope she finds a very loving home. Poor girl.


It would not hurt to see how much it would cost to get her to you. if this is possibly something you could do. I am sure you two could help each other.







for the both of you!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

If we can get her up north to me I could drive her as far as Idaho (the Twin Falls area). If this helps just let me know. It might be easier to get her from LA area to NC, but wanted to throw this out there in case it helps.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm with you Rosa - i can get her to you if we get a commitment someplace.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

She sounds like the dog for me. If we can work out transport to NC-she can join my family. Have a five yr old grand daughter. I am retired and at home. Have access to 40 acres to roam. Have an older hound for dog companionship-very laid back spayed female.

What do I need to do to adopt her? Just recently lost my companion dane/lab (01/09) and have been looking for GSD to adopt.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The contact for this dog is Chela at [email protected]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

This is the email response I received from the daughter:

This is an auto response. If this is in regards to my late mother's dogs Nina and Pingo, I want to thank you. i have been in rescue for years and I have never received as much of a response. The compassion and caring has been overwhelming. I will try to get to each email with a personal response as soon as I can. I am overwhelmed with trying to follow up on good leads for the dogs as well as handling my mother's affairs. I am an only child, I work full time and I have my own rescue dogs. Thank you for blanketing me with love and caring and wanting to help.


Additionally, both dogs must be placed in private homes [local to CA]. No rescues, no boarding etc That was my promise to my mother and I love the dogs like my own.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well it sounds like they are only open to local adooptions, but also looks like she has had a lot of interest which is good. 

Camerfodder and I could work to get her to me and my offer to get her as far east as Twin Falls, Idaho still stands. Just let me know if my help is needed.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Good news. I received an email reply from the daughter about her late mother's GSD. She has been placed in a local home.

Here is the email.

Dear Becky, thank you so much for your kind email. I wanted to place Nina in a local home and just did so yesterday in a fabulous home. thank you for reaching out to me though. best, chela

Another happy ending!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

That's right! This is the email I received:

Thank you so much Jennifer. I placed Nina the GS yesterday in the home in Laguna Bch. It is such a wonderful, wonderful, beautiful home. A couple with a grown daughter who does not live in the home [my favorite homes are those couples who have nothing to compete with the love they give thier dog!!!] . I called today to see how the first night went. Lorraine said it could not have been better and that Nina settled into her new bed next to theirs, ate all her food [I had warned them that she might not eat for several days and might pace nervously for a couple of weeks.] She said that it was as though Nina had been a member of their family for years. I was so relieved and happy. 

When I initially left, Lorraine told me that Nina had gone to the front door several times waiting for me to come back for her but then they took her for a long walk by the beach and met up with friends who had a Wheaten Terrier. Nina had a blast and was wonderful. Just wanted to let you know. ---Chela


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet her mom is looking down and smiling.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Great news!


> Originally Posted By: skyizzyI bet her mom is looking down and smiling.


 I agree.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

What a happy ending - brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonderful. I was so worried about the poor dog.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

So glad to hear this devoted girl has found a family to love. I hope she has the wonderful life she deserves.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepdogWhat a happy ending - brings tears to my eyes!


Me too. That is so wonderful!


----------

